# Cheap but worthwhile dual action random orbital polisher



## Nikon1149 (Oct 1, 2009)

I hope I haven't committed a Forum Faux Pas im starting a new thread about this.

I read through the "Alternative Random Orbital Machine" thread and got the impression great results can be achieved by the cheaper alternatives to the expensive r/o machines.

Am I also correct in the assumption that machines like this:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SEALEY-Car-Va...s_SM?hash=item562855b1ad&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Will not cut the mustard, and don't have the ability to properly work any decent mild-medium abrasive and hence any decent correction work.

These machines seem to be marketed on the likes of ebay as random orbitals and the only way I can see they're not the real deal is that they look different...

How do I find a "proper" machine for cheap which is still capable of doing a decent correction job..

This one? :

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Clarke-CROS1-...s_SM?hash=item29ff98ea20&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

I wasn't sure whether to revive the old thread or not as all the the links to suggested machines are long out of date, but there seemed to be a few people said good machines were available for £20-£30. Fantastic!

Once again, many thanks for the endless patience for newbies on these boards


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Imho I got great results from a machine not too dissimilar from your second link.
Be aware tho that because of the shape of the machine it has limitations in that you wont be able to get for example right up under the mirrors.
Great for most areas tho and practising your technique.


----------



## damocell (Mar 28, 2007)

I bought this for £20 from B&Q

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.j...efview=lister&ts=1254901282587&isSearch=false

Does the job

Damo


----------



## steve_c (Sep 10, 2009)

The thread you mentioned is still active. I've been looking at it recently. I have just bought the B&Q Mac machine for £35. They also had a Performance Power one for less (£20) although no soft start. Go down to your local B&Q and check them out. I haven't tried mine yet as my polishes & pads haven't arrived.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

@ the OP; like you've correctly identified, the first machine (and ones like it) are no good at all for any kind of correction work, but the second one providing it meets a few key specification targets is capable of light to medium correction work. The machine needs to have a variable speed control, at least a 400w motor (more is obviously better), and decent offset 'throw' - some of these only have a lateral random action of about a few mm and in reality it would take an age to break down the abrasives in a lot of polishes and they'll dry out well before that happens. You need something in the region of 5-8mm. Popular ones that people on here have used are machines like the MacAllister and Silverline, and for a little more money, the Clarke CROS-2 (which I have, although it's now at a price that places it close enough to the Kestrel DAS-6 that the latter machine probably presents the better purchase; it was cheaper about a year ago).

I think your best bet around the £30 mark is the newly released more compact MacAllister, as seen here in post #1730 :thumb:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=83874&page=173

There are some limitations to these machines as their more bulky design restricts access to tight areas of the car, as has been mentioned, and the backing plates are fixed, so small spot pads can't be used unless you're willing to 'customise' it a little. But, for a lot of people they do provide a big leap up in polishing over hand methods and are a great introductory stepping stone into the world of machine polishing :thumb:


----------

